

Being an asshole doesn't make you awesome - eizesus
http://devandpencil.herokuapp.com/blog/2013/10/09/being-an-asshole-does-not-make-you-awesome/
Thoughts on the Rails and Ruby community naming convention that may be hurting some people.
======
MrBra
One thing is talking seriously, like the guy referred by this article did,
another is just making some light genre humour. The latter happens in every
job/field, in both directions, and there's nothing wrong about it, if played
nice. If that's what we are talking about, it could even serve as a way of
socializing.

Now one thing is speaking a sexist and argumented thought on why woman should
not invade a male territory like engineering (that's that guy's words),
another one is just naming a project with a funny name, which is just that a
name.

If for example a programmer girl named one of her libraries "dick-shortener" I
wouldn't make it such a big affair.

But still it's true that we currently live in a sexist society against women,
so a bit of over-triggered-alarmism for this subject might be well tolerated
(helps keeping alive the cause). But please understand the extent of this,
don't just go around picking and blogging on every little word said trying to
transform it in a serious well-formed insult toward women. Sometime a little
word-play is just that, a little word-play.

------
eizesus
Post updated. With a very obvious example of who we don't want in our
community.

